# Car service from airport to hotel/London



## 3kids4me (Apr 18, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a reliable car service?  Last time my guy didn't show up on time and I would very much like to avoid that this time.  

Thank you!


----------



## Conan (Apr 18, 2012)

Our office used Seico Chauffeur Services seicochauffeurs@btconnect.com 

Driver was prompt, well-dressed and courteous
I don't know what they charged, though


----------



## x3 skier (Apr 18, 2012)

This is perennial question on Tripadvisor London forum. You might do a search there for recommendations.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowForum-g186338-i17-London_England.html

Myself, I usually take the Heathrow (or Gatwick) Connect (cheaper than the Express service) train service and then either the Tube or Bus to my final destination. The Piccadilly line on the Tube also runs from Heathrow to London and is the cheapest, albeit probably the longest.

Cheers


----------



## Luanne (Apr 18, 2012)

We made the cab arrangements through the place we stayed at.  We were told it would be cheaper that way.  We had two drivers show up.    When we got to the hotel/B&B, there was a call for us from the cab company wondering where we were.  The driver was at Heathrow looking for us.  We said we were at the hotel.  The driver who picked us up had a sign with our name and knew where we were going.  He also charged us the agreed upon price.  I think the cab company goofed and sent two cars.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 18, 2012)

Depending on the number of people you have and the amount of luggage you could just use one of the London Taxi cabs that are just outside the terminal- we did that and with a party of four it was cheaper than the train and we were dropped at the door of our hotel instead of struggling in the tube with luggage.

tlwmkw


----------



## MaryH (Apr 19, 2012)

Actually 3kids4me,

you will be getting in on Friday evening right?  If so traffic should not be too bad and black cab may be an option.  I find the car service a good idea early am or during traffic since I can be sure they will be there or meter is not ticking when I get traffic.


----------



## LisaH (Apr 19, 2012)

Last time my friend arranged a cab service for me from the hotel to HTR at a low price. I will find the company info from my friend and let you know.


----------



## 3kids4me (Apr 19, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

I recently had surgery and don't expect to be fully recovered by the trip; therefore, I don't want to hike to the tube (which is a long walk from the terminal) and also like the idea of a driver meeting us in the airport and relieving us of some bags.  

Lisa, I got your PM...thank you!  Since I posted, a friend of mine who lives in the Earl's Court area was going to look into booking the service he typically uses.

Thank you again!


----------



## GrayFal (Apr 19, 2012)

3kids4me said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I recently had surgery and don't expect to be fully recovered by the trip; therefore, I don't want to hike to the tube (which is a long walk from the terminal) and also like the idea of a driver meeting us in the airport and relieving us of some bags.
> 
> ...


So excited you are still going to be able to go - the time has really flown by.


----------

